# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  رجاء من الاستاذ الدكتور/ غنام محمد بخصوص اللغة للفرقة الثانية انتظام

## يوسف محمد

*السلام عليكم ،، اذى حضرتك يادكتور  غنام  
لو سمحت يادكتور انا فى الفرقة الثانية انتظام وحضرتك كنت بتدرس لينا مادة اللغة الانجليزية وبحد حضرتك عملت اللى عليك فى المحاضرات وزيادة يادكتور والله لان حضرتك والدنا كلنا وربنا يخليك لينا يارب
ارجو يادكتور غنام ان تكون معانا على المنتدى وتيدينا اسئلة مراجعة على المادة زى ما حضرتك عملت فى مادة الاجراءات الجنائية للفرقة الرابعة الموجودة على هذا المنتدى الرائع..ومنتظرين سيادتكم يادكتور وجزاك الله كل خير عنا وعن المسلمين جميعا*.

----------

